# Advice on surviving college with IBS-D



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

I have noticed alot of posts on this board regarding college life and whether or not college is possible/bearable with IBS. Well I am a college grad. I am 23 years old and have had IBS-D since I was about 13. What worked for me is a routine. Try to develop a routine that your body/bowels can get used to. I used to wake up at approximately the same time each day. I used to wake up about 1-2 hours before classes so that I would feel rushed in the morning. I would try to go to class the same way everyday, just so that I knew where the bathrooms were. I would sit as close to the door as possible. If I had problems in class I was never afraid to leave the room to use the bathroom (make friends with a good notetaker if possible and let the professor know if you feel comfortable enough to do that). I made friends with people that weren't party animals, so an evening in the dorms watching a movie was how I spent many nights on the weekend. I just don't want to see people give up on their dreams because of some stupid disease. Sure it's going to be tough and you will have to sacrifice things, but it is still completely possible. In fact, I am continueing my education by going for my PhD this fall. It is going to be very difficult, but I know I can do it I will just have to try harder than some and do things differently than most. I hope this helps anyone considering going to college and suffering with this horrible disease. We have enough things that we miss out on because of this disease, don't let an education be another.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

As a worrier myself, I must say thanks for the post, Andy.I have been worrying nonstop about my freshman year of college starting this fall...I have to say this entry really got to me. You've put it so well. I'm so scared for college and I know it's not going to ease up until I'm there and I know how everything goes (a routine, as you said) but reading something like this helps a lot, it's good advice and I'm sure the encouraging words will inspire anyone whose in a similar situation.I wish you the best of luck in getting your PhD.


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, sounds like the life I already lead. So it won't be something to worry about after all. But what do you do when all the toilets are in use and you really have to blow?


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

College? lol Be happy that u are go to college and not work. In college you can miss a class or two or three and nobody gives a ****(pardon me LOL), but when you go to work u cannot really do that. But when i was in college i never missed a class because of IBS, probably because i was never worried to be late for a class, but when u go to work...well it is totally different..


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

yes, and sorry for my poor english







)


----------



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

You're right when you say working can also be difficult. I took a few years off since graduating from college (back in 2003). So I have experienced the working world as well with IBS-D. It's not an easy thing to do, but I find that routines work well with working as well. Rogue - About the toilets thing...Well I try to know where every toilet in every building I walk into is. There have been times when I haven't been lucky (it is extremely embarassing). It is not easy to deal with when that happens. When this happened I would just go back to my dorm and hope no one would notice and then do my best to clean up without anyone finding out. I don't think that any of my friends knew that I had an "accident". I would also recommend carrying some baby wipes/disinfectant wipes with you at all times as some of the toilets are disgusting (some college kids still get a kick out of vandalizing bathrooms...it's really sad) and you might need to give them a quick wipe if possible.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I really lucked out in the job department. I work parttime (gotta pay for college somehow) and the people I work with know I have IBS, my boss has it as well so if I have to run to the bathroom or even if I can't make it in for the day or have to come in late, everyone is ok with it.


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

I just graduated from college! *yay* I just used to run (basically), to the bathrooms if I had D... and if you really have to fart, wait until somebody flushes!! LOL. If it gets to be too much, tell your teachers. I am sure they will do everything they can to help you.


----------

